# Pseudo-lager Grain Bill



## sam (15/11/04)

Starting to brew many a pseudo-lager, as my mates seem to love them. I was going to muck around with the grainbill a bit, at the moment just using:

JWM Pilsner 85%
Flaked Maize 10%
JWM Dark Munich 5%

Got that from craftbrewers digest I think.

Just using Hallertau for bittering and 10min addition
Going to try German Ale 1007, have used 1056 in the past. Fermenting as cold as I can (16-18C).

What other grist combinations should I try?

Thanks,

Sam


----------



## Gout (15/11/04)

I am going to try this over the weekend with a kolsch yeast, as i need it rather clean tasting but yet ready for boxing day

most likly pils malt with some munich and hallertau or similar hops mashed low to thin it out a bit for the mega swill lovers


----------



## bradmcm (15/11/04)

If you can get some melanoidin malt use that. 5% is great.


----------

